
Photo of $211,223.04 in cash The Oatmeal raised for charity - sachitgupta
http://theoatmeal.com/blog/charity_money
======
dmix
I commented on HN when this first came about:

> The entire modern TV media industry has learned how much money/fame can be
> earned from exploiting overblown controversy. It's the substance of about
> 90% of non-fiction TV shows these days.

Considering this case was largely dead-out-of-water and how easy the
villainization was - the legal arguments was easily discredited and obviously
flawed.

There's very little substance to be found here... or many lessons to be
learned that aren't obvious to experienced internet denizens.

But what is on display is social media marketing at its finest and a perfect
example of what modern entertainment has become.

------
count
I can't imagine the terror he must have felt lugging $200k in cash around in a
duffle bag, with the whole world waiting to see.

~~~
ars
Every time I see lots of cash I can't help but think "That's not money, that's
just pieces of paper!"

~~~
tharax
Shhh! - if everyone knows, then our global economy will collapse.

~~~
chii
but the world's economy works like cartoon physics! so just don't look down!

------
codeonfire
Pretty ballsy even with a bodyguard, all it takes is one bad bank teller to
hand off your name and/or address. Within a day every criminal in town knows
your name and where you live and that you have $211k cash.

~~~
modarts
I actually felt pretty safe walking around with a significantly larger amount
than that in chips at the WSOP circuit events over the weekend in Vegas.

~~~
zone411
Are you talking about tournament chips? It's completely invalid to compare
them to poker chips that can be used in cash games or to actual cash.

~~~
modarts
No; cash chips. I wouldn't even consider the equity your share of chips in a
tournament represents as 'cash' in any real sense (until you cash in the
tournament at least)

------
TamDenholm
Just to note that this was Inmans own money he used since at the time Carreon
had tied up the money from indiegogo with red tape. Its nice to see him
determined to go ahead with this regardless of Carreons actions.

~~~
brodney
That's not mentioned on the page. Can you point me to where you found that
info?

~~~
TamDenholm
[http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/07/the-oatmeal-
fight...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2012/07/the-oatmeal-fights-backs-
snaps-photo-of-cash-sends-money-to-charity/)

------
ricardobeat
The coins are a nice finishing touch.

~~~
alexqgb
Yeah, they really put the FU in FU.

------
jamesbritt
Side question: I posted this link earlier, and it went straight to [dead]. I
figured, OK, maybe this is something of tedious topic by now and it was auto-
killed. Yet here it is. Any ideas why?

------
Shenglong
I'm not quite sure what Carreon hopes to gain from all this. Even if he wins,
his life's not getting any better.

~~~
fatbird
If I donated $200,000 to worthy causes, I'd feel like my life had gotten
better.

~~~
corin_
Carreon didn't donate to worthy causes, he tried to prevent somebody else from
doing it.

~~~
fatbird
Okay, that's my reading comprehension going astray right there, that is. Good
catch.

